# Saturday night bowfishing



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Me and two buddies went out for a few hours and ended up with 11 carp and gar. Almost arrowed a 60+ pound flathead(now legal to shoot with a bow) but i was so suprised by its size that we just sat and watched it swim off. If we could of shot better we could of gotten a whole lot more. Anyhow it was an awesome night.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm impressed that you guys shoot with recurve bows!


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

if you dont mind me asking, but what body of water do yall shoot those? Great shoot!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

What do you guys do with those?


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

nothing wrong shooting with recurve bows i had a ben pearson deer slayer growing up awsome little bow


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> What do you guys do with those?


You cook'em on a pine board.......


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

......then throw the fish away and eat the board


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I have heard that some people grind up the carp and put them in their vegetable gardens.
Nice work with the recurve though!


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

We shot them on Cedar Creek Lake outside of Athens.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Doesn't really matter what you do with them. Getting them out of the water is a service and a real favor to better fish. 

That's pretty good shooting. I think you're just being humble with that "if we could shoot better" stuff. I tried it when I was younger and figuring the depth of the fish and the resulting refraction is a pretty tough exercise. For those of you haven't tried bow fishing, you can't just aim at the fish. You have to allow for the refraction from the water surface, which varies depending on how far below the surface the fish is. Add in doing it at night and the fact that, except for gar, the fish are usually moving and you've got a pretty challenging way to spend an evening.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I need to give that a try! What is the name of the bow that you are hunting them with? I know its a recurve.

Good job!


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

I started getting carp in Lake Corpus with a Pitchfork on the back of a waverunner when I was 11. I bought a Bow at a pawn shop and converted it to a sticker. Have any of you guys ever hooked a carp? I was REALLY suprised how well the fight.


----------



## SpanishFly33 (May 30, 2006)

FishinChick© said:


> What do you guys do with those?


In south Louisianna they eat those and you can even buy gar at the store.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

You boys better check that catfish law again. Last I heard it was a one year trial, starting in Sept '06. If you find anything different, please post a link. We shoot all around up here. Cedar Creek, Lake Athens, Palestine, Fork etc... Seems to be on the tail end of real good shootin though.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

texas two guns said:


> ... Seems to be on the tail end of real good shootin though.


just wondering, what makes good shooting? the spawn? (eg shallow water)


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

i guess. the spawn, cooler water, I don't know but we were shooting a lot more (not necessarily hitting) earlier this year. That and I remember Lake Fairfield being just awesome, went weekend before last, it was almost dead seamed like, but I used to go earlier like in march.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

one of my friends shot a 14lb bass when we were kids in a pond, this was before we knew about conservation or cared. He was look at like a hero and put the fish on his wall .

we used to walk the banks and shoot a lot of fish


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

*nice work*

Hey, I just wanted to chime in about how great it is to see younger folks out doing "olden stuff". Reminds me of all the stuff I did in days past...

Durn--did I just write that! Next thing you know I'll be playing contract bridge. Better get my Drive By Truckers tickets before I start discussing which laxative is the most efficacious.

Nice going, guys--looks like a great time and it's great that you're getting those pond pigeons out of the water...


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Actually, Carp on the half shell aint bad and those smaller gar are pretty tasty too. Nice shootin fellas.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Well, I was just asking because I am concerned about managing our carp fishery. Just shoot 5! lol.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> Well, I was just asking because I am concerned about managing our carp fishery. Just shoot 5! lol.


Ahhh but Chickee, delete the carp fishery, and we will delete the folks whom eat them... :biggrin:


----------



## jwslaw (Jan 31, 2006)

*gar are good to eat*

the gar are really good to eat. they serve them at the "Mambo" seafood places in houston. i think they refer to it as gaton and they are cut into steaks and fried. it's kinda like eating a fried pork chop - firm white meat. ​


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

In Louisiana Flake The Meat With A Fork And Mix With Cornmeal And Seasoning Roll Into Balls Deepfry And You Have Whats Called Bulay


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

If i'm not mistaken, you can shoot catfish with a bow.... I beleve there is a one year trail basis thats in effect at this time, maybe someone can give more info on that...


----------



## John Mills (Mar 25, 2006)

Bug_Power said:


> I started getting carp in Lake Corpus with a Pitchfork on the back of a waverunner when I was 11. I bought a Bow at a pawn shop and converted it to a sticker. Have any of you guys ever hooked a carp? I was REALLY suprised how well the fight.


Oh yea they fight, I went and ate a restaurant on the brazos river with a friend. He brought a peice of nylon rope and a hook, he put a french fry on it and waited for a carp or catfish to come near the dock waiting for someone to feed it. A "BIG" carp came up and my friend put the hook with the fry in the water, the carp sucked that thing up and took off and the hook snapped in half! We were kinda shocked.


----------



## justin7-11 (Aug 8, 2005)

The new catfish regs go into effect September 1, 2006. It is a ticket until then by most wardens. I'm counting down the days. We have a river down from my house that has unlimited visibility and is full of flatheads and channels.

That is a nice mess of fish. I just ate gar for my first time about a month ago and it is now one of my favorite freshwater fish if I have to eat something out of freshwater.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> Well, I was just asking because I am concerned about managing our carp fishery. Just shoot 5! lol.


Do you come over to do screen cleanings or should I just send the bill? :rotfl:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

How do yall catch the carp other that french fries lol. Cause i got a bayou down the road and they are rite next to a treatment plant and it makes the water crsystal clear.


----------



## Deerhunter15 (May 30, 2005)

wheaties and big red made into a dough works well........ put some on a small treble and hold on.

~DH


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

For carp bait I'll purchase a loaf of cheap white or wheat bread, remove the crust and form dough balls. I've done it this way for nearly 20 years, and it doesn't matter what freshwater body of water you are on - they will eat it.


----------



## John Mills (Mar 25, 2006)

flounderin said:


> How do yall catch the carp other that french fries lol. Cause i got a bayou down the road and they are rite next to a treatment plant and it makes the water crsystal clear.[/QUOTE
> lol, other than that you just have to find carp bait at a store. That was the first time I have seen someone almost catch a carp.


----------



## Travis D. (Jul 14, 2006)

be careful guy's catfish are not legal to shoot with a bow until september 1st 06. there is a write up on it in the fish & game mag. keep up the good work!!!!!!


----------



## Nailsy (Jun 13, 2006)

We used to catch tons of carp in Falcon Lake in Zapata, Texas. We would open a can of whole kernel corn and thread pieces on til the hook was hidden. We would slay them this way. Catch em till our arms were sore.


----------

